# Amp power cable thru firewall



## lvillegas28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is there anyone that can assist me in telling me how to get a power cable thru the firewall. I'm installing the amp in my trunk and can't figure out how to get the power cable to the battery. I can only see one hole in the firewall on the driver side under the dash, but the power cable i have won't fit thru the hole. Does anyone know what I can do??? Pictures help. Thank YOU!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If you remove the stock intake tubes and air box filter, you'll see a spot behind the air box that has all the existing wiring - you can run it thru there.


----------



## lvillegas28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is the box bolted or screwed down? Or is the only thing holding it in the clamps?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

lvillegas28 said:


> Is the box bolted or screwed down? Or is the only thing holding it in the clamps?


I think you have to remove some bolts and hoses. The front of the intake is just those push pin screws and you might also have to remove the battery and plate for it.


----------



## lvillegas28 (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks! thats helps a lot. i'll give it a try


----------

